# measuring tank height



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Is tank height measured from trim to trim? or is it just the glass?

I purchased a used "90" gallon and am wondering if its a actually a 75. 

Dimensions are 48" wide, 18" deep and 24" height. But the measurement for height is taken from the top of the top trim, to the bottom of the bottom trim. 

I want to start making my fish wish list and 75-90 gallon makes a big difference on inhabitant space, especially once more live rock goes in. 

All measuring advice is welcome!

- Jb


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just measured my 90's height, top of trim to bottom of trim...24"...same L and W as yours...


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Now I just have to figure what a good live rock to water ratio is. How many lbs of LR do you have in your 90 and how many fish?

I have 2 clowns and a striped damsel, all about 1.5 - 2 inches. I need to figure out what fish to buy next! I'm thinking yellow tang, but really want to explore all options!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, the measurements are taken from the outside. So your total water volumn is exactly 90 gallons. 

Do you have a sump that you can put live rock in? 

I don't plan on putting that much LR in my DT tank either. I will just put the excess LR in my sump when I am done aquascaping.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not sure how much LR I have, I got an insane bulk deal by breaking down a guy's huge tank  I'd guess it's well upwards of 130lb per tank. I have 2 x 90's, 1 fowlr with a single huge green spotted puffer and 1 reef with just 2 clowns and an anemone, with lots of corals and a large clean up crew. In both fw and sw I prefer my tanks understocked...



Jmbret said:


> Now I just have to figure what a good live rock to water ratio is. How many lbs of LR do you have in your 90 and how many fish?
> 
> I have 2 clowns and a striped damsel, all about 1.5 - 2 inches. I need to figure out what fish to buy next! I'm thinking yellow tang, but really want to explore all options!


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

No sump for now. 

I do have a 35 gallon tank, but whoever constructed my 90 gallon stand must have been drunk, since the width is shy of 12" and I can't fit the tank in! How many tanks are less than 12" wide? 

Does live rock control nitrates? 

Carmenh, 130lbs per tank is a lot or LR!!!!!!! 

Is 1/2 lb of LR per gallon of water suitable?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, 130lb is a lot, but it does help control nitrates...I'm always at zero...
I believe the general rule of thumb is 1 lb per gallon...



Jmbret said:


> Does live rock control nitrates?
> 
> Carmenh, 130lbs per tank is a lot or LR!!!!!!!
> 
> Is 1/2 lb of LR per gallon of water suitable?


----------

